# Cecectomy with ileocolic anastomosis



## lkropp (Sep 18, 2018)

I am working on trying to determine CPT code for the above procedure. I have CPT code 44160 because of the ileocolic anastomosis.  However the provider did not remove the terminal ileum.  So then am I still able to use the 44160?  Or do I need to use CPT code 44140.


----------

